# دروس في Operation Research



## QTR_Engineer (22 مارس 2007)

*تفضل الموضوع operation* 
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=rrOoOlwVt
هذا اول شي درس اتمنى تقرون هذه المقدمه 
لاتبخلون بالرد
وكلمه السر لفتح الملف or1


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (22 مارس 2007)

_جميل بجد بس قليل اوييييييييييييييييييي بجد رجاء مني انا محتاج اي حاجه عن الاحتمالات وقوعدها زي قاعدة مركو_


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 مارس 2007)

*مع الشكر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختي الفاضلة بداية موفقة 

بانتظار المتابعة الله يسعدك​


----------



## QTR_Engineer (23 مارس 2007)

انا فرحه جدا طالما انتو تستفيدون


----------



## QTR_Engineer (23 مارس 2007)

*الدرس الثاني operation research*

الدرس الثاني 
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=772ZyUEeB

ثم الدرس التالي 
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=cc9dB6A92

اتمنى ان تستفيدو


----------



## QTR_Engineer (23 مارس 2007)

ما هذا لا تجود ردود 
وعدم وجود الردود يعني عدم الاستفاده من الموضوع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختي الكريمة انا ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة بالامس, برجاء تفقد الرسائل 

اكيد في فائدة لكن الموضوع جديد وكان هناك مشكلة في دخول المنتدى اعتقد اعاقت تواجد الأخوة والمشاركة

غير ان الافادة لا نقيسها دائما بعدد الردود :85: 

الف شكر لك الدروس جيدة جدا:30: 

ارجو الرد على الرسالة الخاصة مرة اخرى وان لم تصل اخبريني


----------



## مراعي (24 مارس 2007)

*بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## QTR_Engineer (24 مارس 2007)

شكرا والله يا صناعه المعمار
انتي واجد تتعاونين معاي اشكرج من كل قلبي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (25 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أتمنى منك أن ترفقي الدروس مباشرة ان توفرت كلها الان معك وعلى المنتدى مباشرة ليبق متوفرا دائما

الف شكر عزيزتي :84:


----------



## Shibani (26 مارس 2007)

بارك الله بيك أختي صناعة المعمار,,,, ما قصرتي


----------



## samikhda (27 مارس 2007)

الاخت الكريمة 
لك كل الشكر
طلب منى الملف كلمة السر . ماهى؟


----------



## صناعة المعمار (27 مارس 2007)

samikhda قال:


> الاخت الكريمة
> لك كل الشكر
> طلب منى الملف كلمة السر . ماهى؟



بسم الله 

أخي تم ذكر كلمة السر في البداية: or1

تحياتي​


----------



## samikhda (27 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## QTR_Engineer (29 مارس 2007)

*موضوع operation research الجزء الثاني*

وكلمه السر or1 :79: 
لاتنسون تحلون الواجبات


----------



## بن مرعي (4 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا 

عندي سؤال وهو كيف اقدر اطلع الكونسترين من المسألة الفورمليشن 
يعني اذا عندي مسأله كيف اقدر اطلع Z=x1 +x2 
وشكرا


----------



## Fatarany (6 أبريل 2007)

i'm wating for your class dear eng 
i wanted to thank you for your effort..
i'm looking for some lecture about transportation problem..
wa gazak allah khayran


----------



## ENG-COOL (7 أبريل 2007)

Schaum's Outline of OPERATION RESEARSH محتاج هذا الكتاب من فضلكم


----------



## sulhi (8 أبريل 2007)

thanks a lot for this effort


----------



## samikhda (8 أبريل 2007)

الشكر اجزله


----------



## QTR_Engineer (10 أبريل 2007)

*Operation research*

لاتنسون كلمه السر 
بيني وبينكم 
or1


----------



## صناعي1 (11 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي QTR_Engineer على المجهود الطيب.


----------



## QTR_Engineer (11 أبريل 2007)

للشخص الي طالب الكتاب
طال عمرك حاليا انا ماعندي الكتاب
وهذه ملخصات عاملها لنا الدكتور


----------



## اسحيم (11 أبريل 2007)

Thank You very muchhhhhhhh


----------



## hamada (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووور كثير يا بشمهندس على هذه الدروس الرائعة

وبارك الله فيك 

ونتمنى ان تزودنا بالكثير منها ان وجد


----------



## عسراء الميكانيك (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
سلمت يداك


----------



## ahmedmido (23 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## QTR_Engineer (24 أبريل 2007)

*Operation research*

لا تنسوا كلمه السر 
or1


----------



## ENG-COOL (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكور علي هذه المحاضرات 
ياريت تسرع بوضع باقي المنهج لأني في الكلية وصلنا في simplex& two phse


----------



## eng.alkurd (2 مايو 2007)

*امتحان بحوث عمليات*

​
Consider the following linear program problem 
Max Z= 3X1+6X2
Subject to:
X1 = 4 (resource 1)
3X1+2X2 ≤18 (resource 2)
X, X2≥0
a) (4 pts.) Plot the constraints and identify the feasible solution space
b) (4 pts.) Find the optimal point
c) (4 pts) Find the value of the objective function
d) (4 pts.) What is the maximum allowable increase in resource 2 and the corresponding change in Z?
e) (4 pts.) What is the maximum allowable decrease in resource 1 and the corresponding change in Z?
4- 
a) The objective function of the following LP model 
max z=2x1+3x2
st
2x1-x2 <=2
9x1 <=20
15x1-2x2<=16
4x1 <=15
x1,x2 >=0,
is (bounded, unbounded ) because
If (bounded), then suggest how the model can be changed to become unbounded and vise versa (DO NOT SOLVE)

b) max z=3x1+x2+4x3
st
15x1+6x2+2x3<=2400
12x1+4x2+x3 <=2400
15x1+4x2+x3<=2400
x1,x2,x3 >=0
1) Identify the redundant constraint(s) (DO NOT SOLVE)
2) How would you identify ANY redundant constraint in the simplex method?
3) The entering variable of the above (in the simplex method) would be ………

​
​


----------



## kazw (5 مايو 2007)

مشكور و جازاك الله بالف خير


----------



## bazokka (11 مايو 2007)

شكررررررررا جدا على الحاجات ديه بس المشكلة اننا فى الكورس واخدين حاجات اكتر فى الكلية


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (12 مايو 2007)

يا اخوان ابي اكمل في بحوث العمليات بس شكلها صعبة وش رايكم


----------



## bazokka (12 مايو 2007)

كمل يا اخى وتوكل على الله كورس بحوث العمليات من اجمل ما يمكن دراسته فى الهندسة وبيعتمد على العقل والمنطق والتفكير حتى لو واجهت صعوبة فى بعض الاجزاء


----------



## QTR_Engineer (13 مايو 2007)

يالربع انا انشالله باجازه الصيف راح انزل لكم دروس 
عقب ما انتهي من الكورس 
لان صعب علي التواصل 
وشكرا


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (8 يونيو 2007)

1000000000 شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## samikhda (15 أغسطس 2007)

Dear 
Thanks


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 أغسطس 2007)

very thanksssssss


----------



## صناعية ولكن (18 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا يا اخ Qtr-engineer :77:


----------



## سموري (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## مازن45 (8 مارس 2008)

يوجد مرجع جميل جدا للدكتور حمدي طه
مرجع بالإنجليزي
دوروا عليه هو مو عندي
وياريت لو حد جابه يحطه في المنتدي
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو كريم (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng.industrial (11 مارس 2008)

ماحمل معاي اتمنى تدلوني على كيفية التحميل


----------



## abokassas (11 مارس 2008)

انا اريد كتب جيدة فى الplant layout, facility layout, riva system ضرورى


----------



## eng.sami (18 مارس 2008)

اواجه صعوبة فى فتح اى مرفقات بالمنتدى لا تفتح اى مرفقات برجاء مساعدتى. شكرا


----------



## devaous (23 مارس 2008)

اجد صعوبة في تنزيل الملفات من الدرس الاول ..الرجاء مراجعة الملفات المفرقة ..و نحن في انتظار الجديد دوما
جزاكم الله خير ..


----------



## كمال سلامة (1 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر عزيزتي :84:


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## وديع المخلافي (21 أغسطس 2008)

هل هناك برمج خاصة ببحوث العمليات


----------



## ghada_nora (21 أغسطس 2008)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## mtm1381967 (26 أغسطس 2008)

هنالك برنامج لحل مسائل بحوت العمليات بالكامل اسمه Lingo9 
تدخل على المكتبة للمساعدة وتنسخ الماكرو او الشفرة الخاصة بالمسائلة وفقط تغير الارقام الخاصة بك وتضغط على زر Solve وانتهى الامر باعطائك الحلول التى كانت تستغرق وقتا متل تحليل المعادالات الخطية للبرمجة والتى بها عدد كبير من المتغيرات.
م مصطفى ماطوس


----------



## مورتي (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوره كتيير علي الملفات 
جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس البطة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
شكرا لك جدا لقد حملتها كلها وقرات تقريبا اول درس لكن اريد ان ادرسه في وقت لاحق لقد نزلت المادة الفصل هذا وانا ادرسها من شرح الدكتور ان شاء الله احتاج لزيادة فاستفيد منها.
شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss wa Ramdan KareeeeeeeeeeeeM


----------



## هُندُس (6 سبتمبر 2008)

أختي Qtr_eng
مدري استخدمت كلمة(اختي) لأن قطر مافيها هندسة صناعية للشباب...
الله يجزاكي ألف ألف خير
الكورس القادم -بعد اسبوع من الآن- باخذ المقرر...وإن شاء الله يكوم المقرر ممتع مثل ما سمعت عنه...


----------



## Eng.Alya (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بحتفظ فيه لين ما آخذ المساق إن شاء الله

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## مهندس الاحزان (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*اذا ممكن تساعدوني؟*

*مرحبا
يعطيكم العافية
يا احلي اعضاء باحلي تخصص هندسسة باحلي ملتقي

انا محتاج لتلخيص او شرح لمادة بحوث عمليات لذا ممكن تساعدوني
وشو الطريقة الامثل لفهمها جيدا ومن اين ادرسها؟؟


شكرا لكم*


----------



## reengineering (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه بجد مشكور 
بصراحه انا بعشق هل الماده هاي وكانت احب شي عندي لما كنا بالدراسه
تحياتي


----------



## sirelkhatim (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورة علي الدروس والواجبات


----------



## محمود الغندورى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الوصلأت لا تعمل


----------



## ستارمطلك (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرراجججججججججججججججججداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا 

والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## رفيق صعابنة (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووررررر:d


----------



## ahklak (2 أبريل 2009)

مافهمت شىء من الموضوع بالعربي لو سمختم


----------



## عمر فالح حسن (1 يناير 2010)

محاضرات ممتازة جدا


----------



## waelmd (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sultan0064 (25 فبراير 2010)

thnks


----------



## مهنديان (2 أبريل 2010)

والله وتعييييييييييييييش يا بطل
مهند الخزرجي


----------



## hammhamm44 (16 أبريل 2010)

very thank 4 alllllllllllllllllll


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافيه صناعه المعمار


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور قطر انجنير


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Loverone (25 أبريل 2010)

than you very much 
for these file in OR


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووررررررر


----------



## lamirarris (19 يناير 2011)

*مشكور جدا*


----------



## محسن الدعيس (19 يناير 2011)

ماده رائعه جدا


----------



## eng.zainab (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير ايوه كده هو دا الشغل


----------



## msfmf (11 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير والله يرحم والديك 
ليبية


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (17 مارس 2011)

يعطيكم العافية على الموضوع


----------



## blackred (1 أبريل 2011)

المستندات لاتقبل الكووووووووووووووود


----------



## hatem yousef (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم انا اطلب المساعدة في تعلم برنامج تصميم eplan21


----------



## مارو99 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى
ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## ahmed khalifa (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ​الفصل التاسع مش موجود​


----------



## ahmed khalifa (25 ديسمبر 2011)

blackred قال:


> المستندات لاتقبل الكووووووووووووووود


غير اللغة من العربي للغة الانجليزية


----------

